# Just Sickening!



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just wait, now you are going to get a lot of posts about how it could have just as easily been a Rottweiler or GSD, or even a poodle.
If this forum has taught me anything it is don't waste your energy trying to sway people with facts and logic, they are going to believe what they want to believe no matter what you say or show them!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> 2-Month-Old Boy Killed, Mauled by Family's Pit Bull | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth
> 
> NO! They're not dangerous! C'mon people!


you're wrong. it's just bad owners. not.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

This is a poodle forum, not a pit bull forum. Most of the people here are going to agree that pit bulls are dangerous. Some won't. So I am not sure why we keep posting new stories about deaths caused by pit bulls. You are basically preaching to the choir here. JMO


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, and this was posted in the "Other Animals" section, if you don't want to read it, don't!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that it is good to keep the dangers that are out there in the front of our minds.
A couple of weeks ago we went to a different park, and there were no dogs in the tiny small dog area, but I noticed that there were a cluster of small dogs on the far end of the large dog area, so I thought, let's give it a try. But the second I got two steps into the area, a Pitt came running over and started jumping at us with little snaps, and I had a flash of telling you guys what a stupid mistake I made by taking Timi in there, turned around and high tailed it out of there. I might not have been that smart, and persisted in thinking that if it as OK for the other small dogs, it would be OK for us, if not for the constant reminders that I get here. So keep on talking, you never know how many lives you might save!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Everyone need to be made aware of the danger in all dogs especially Pit Bulls, it proves my point. Yes it maybe the owners most of the time, but they are know to turn on their owners, that to me says something about the breed. Anyone owning a pit bull can stay away from me, I dislike your dog, and mostly I will end up disliking you, for having it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

99 times out of a hundred an encounter with a "dangerous breed" will be without problems. But on that one time out of the hundred you are taking a big risk. And yes standard poodles are a potentially dangerous breed. But the fact is, all the handling needed for grooming makes then more controlled even when they have not been trained. A young person with a "be tough" image with their macho dog, is set up for conflict. For most dogs their greatest problems are on the other end of the leash. Where many dogs are to be encountered, for safety s sake, have your dog leashed and carry capsaicin spray. It could be useful for some owners too.
Eric


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

An innocent child killed by the nanny dog. It's not the dogs, it's the owners. (Sarcasm mine). 

What a gut wrenching thing for any family to try and live with. RIP baby boy.

pr


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, I think we all need to remember that dogs, any dog can kill a baby/child. I remember a few years ago when a Pom killed a 2 month old infant. I don't think any child and dog should be left alone. So sad for this family. 

The Pit that bit my daughter was finally put down before their baby was due. I don't think they 
were ever honest about how many people that MUCH LOVED AND PAMPERED dog bit . Leah knows for sure it bit her twice and the gas man... they said the dog got cancer, but we don't believe them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Carley's Mom you got to the root of it. No dog should ever be left alone with a child unsupervised, especially not an infant. Any dog could have done this. I have friends who had a baby last year. They have three dogs, none of whom has ever been left alone with their daughter. Husband is a dog trainer, wife is a vet. It shouldn't take "professionals" to have the common sense to understand that it only takes a few seconds of unsupervised time for there to be a disaster as in this case. RIP little man and I hope your parents have the great support system they will need to recover from this horrible tragedy.


----------

